# what is the difference between takashima awasedo and takashima myokakudani?



## dream816 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Jon,

I am evaluating takashima natural stones but am not sure what is the difference between the two.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 29, 2014)

'Awasedo' means 'finishing stone' and I think 'myokakudani' is the just name of a valley, and so doesn't have particular significance. From what I know all the recent ones will have been mined in the same place (by a guy that may now have retired). 

Of course there are different types of Takashima - I've seen suita being sold and karasu - but I think most Takashima you see discussed here are tomae layer. Stones may be called just 'Takashima' or 'Takashima awasedo' or 'Takashima Myokakudani' but will probably refer to one in the same thing. ('Takashima' is too general and 'Takashima awasedo' is more specific, and from a sales standpoint maybe 'Takashima Myokakudani' might sound more 'special' or rare.)


----------



## dream816 (Jul 29, 2014)

Asteger, thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## dream816 (Jul 29, 2014)

By the way, do you own a takashima finishing stone and how do you like it? What is your favorite finishing stone and what is your typical natural stone set up for sharpening/polishing? Thanks.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 29, 2014)

Somehow I've ended up with four Takashima, of both suita and tomae, ranging from very soft to quite hard. Great stones, all of them. Very consistent in quality and feel. For an introduction to natural stones, you couldn't go wrong with a Takashima, provided you purchase from a buyer you trust (like Jon).


----------



## Asteger (Jul 29, 2014)

dream816 said:


> By the way, do you own a takashima finishing stone and how do you like it? What is your favorite finishing stone and what is your typical natural stone set up for sharpening/polishing? Thanks.



Jeez, big question. Yes, I have Takashima and like it a lot. They're not the fastest stones, but unless you're sharpening professionally at a high volume or in a pro kitchen and need speed I don't think that that's important unless a stone is dead slow. It's on the softer side, but just comfortably so, meaning that they're very nice for making a nice slurry and working around the contours of a blade, and it's good at creating a uniform finish. It's also not too fine, and so appropriate for kitchen knives I think, though some like finer. The normal soft Hakka that many people have are, I think, similar and I've had 3 of these but sold them and kept my Takashima tomae. This is probably also due to their price as they're not overly expensive, dealer to dealer, though personally I'd go for a thicker stone if available as I don't like thinner mounted stones. There aren't too many of them around, but if you wait they do come up. 

As for the other questions, please PM me as that's too much to write here.



dmccurtis said:


> Somehow I've ended up with four Takashima, of both suita and tomae



4? How'd the suita perform?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 29, 2014)

going to chime in here for just a second... as mentioned above, takashima refers to the mine. Awasedo just means finishing stone essentially. The ones we carry are some of the most consistent i have found, and happened to be recommended to me by quite a few different people as some of the best for kitchen knives, so we started carrying them. I tend to agree on how they work for a wide variety of kitchen knives.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 29, 2014)

Asteger said:


> 4? How'd the suita perform?



Excellent. It reminds me very much of the best Ohira renge suita I have. Very fast, very smooth, on the hard side of medium hardness. Leaves a deeply hazy finish with good contrast. Quite a lot of su but no inclusions. 

For what it's worth, Jon's Takashima is the stone I recommend to anyone getting started with natural stones. Its balance of finish, consistency, ease of use, and price makes it ideal for beginners and experienced users alike.


----------



## dream816 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the inputs! I will place an order for one.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 30, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 30, 2014)

I also have the takashima from Jon and it's a great stone, nice even consistent Finnish

Also had grata feedback


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 30, 2014)

jgraeff said:


> consistent Finnish


LOL


----------

